# Constantly Acquiring Network Address



## cgh0526 (Aug 5, 2008)

About a week ago the internet connection for my office just stopped working. Other people can still get on, no-problem... Now whenever I try to connect to the office connection the process gets stuck on "Acquiring Network Address". I've tried downloading new drivers/uninstalling the wireless card and repairing the connection (however my computer couldn't successfully change my IP address).

I'm using an HP Pavilion dv4000
Intel Celeron M
Windows XP
Wireless Card: Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you disabled encryption and MAC filtering on the router to see if it'll connect? Have you tried connecting to other wireless networks with this computer?


----------



## cgh0526 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, the router isn't really open to do anything to since it's for the whole office and everyone else's computers are all working fine with the internet... and I'm on another network right now as I type. 

It's just the work network that my computer won't connect to.

:smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the symptoms are that you are being blocked by the router's security, so if you can't do any tests there, we may have a problem. How sure are you of the encryption key? What is the exact type of encryption used?


----------



## cgh0526 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well the key was changed about a week before these issues started, but I do have the up to date key now. 

However, details of the key i'm really unsure of. I think it's a WEP(?) encryption. If you could guide me I'd probably be able to tell you more about it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I really think this is simply an encryption key issue. Does the key contain ONLY the letters A-F and the numbers 0-9, or are there other characters in the key?


----------



## Wirefull (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.wirelessforums.org/network-troubleshooting/acquiring-network-address-problem-5153.html
:wave:


----------

